# Eye infection



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

One of my baby doelings(the big one) seems to have an eye infection. Its not swollen but it is kinda red and weepy. Is it OK to use Terramycin or should I use the LA 200 in the eye? Shes just over a week old. Both babies have been sneezing, don't know if this has anything to do with it or not but the little one is not showing any symptoms other than the sneezing. Their bedding consists of a blanket and puppy pads. The blanket is switched out daily and washed as they never seem to hit the puppy pads.


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

I would use the Terramycin in the eye. I don't know about using LA-200 in eyes, plus it stings and I would think to put it in the eyes would be bad. Right? :shrug: 

I would take a very warm rag and wipe the eye of all the "crustys" then put the Terramycin in the eye, following directions on label (I've never used the stuff myself). Someone else mentioned when Lyla looked to have a cut in her eye to use antibiotic cream? But I'm sure the Terramycin would work better in this situation. You could also try a tea bag to soothe the eye.


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

Thanks Olivia. I think the eye is bothering me more than it does her but I didn't want it to get worse. There are no pinkeye suspects around here so I don't know what caused it.


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

Oh, yes I know what you mean. I was worried about Lyla's eye thinking she'd go blind and all that! It cleared up in a few days, looked like she poked it somewhere. 

I've noticed a lot of the time our babies will have a little drainage but never an infection. Could be small amounts of aspirated fluids draining? I don't really know but sometimes it happens. In your case, it shouldn't be a problem with bedding or dust from hay. . . . I think that may be the main reason why some of our babies have that draining a little.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Just what Olivia sad! One of my little boarders had an awful weepy, crusty eye for about 2 weeks and with the warm compresses and the terramycin she healed up very well with no effects on her vision.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

how fast does it come back after cleaning teh eye? I would try antibacterial ointment on the eye and unless it is pink eye I wouldnt put the LA200 in it. 

Give some nutri drench ( or children's vitamines work too) to help with the could symptoms and some VetRx in the nose.


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

This kid is really young right? The other thing it could be is an entropian eyelid...not sure if I spelled that right, where the kids eyelashes are kind of rolled back or something, it has to be corrected for the eye to stop weeping.


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

Yes she is very young. She's just over a week old. I will check her eyelid once I look up what it is I am looking for. This sounds like something I really don't want. Looking now.


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

EWWW this does not sound good but I did find a couple of fixes. One using superglue and one using scissors. Hopefully its not that bad and the terramycin will do the trick.


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

Hopefully not, but at least you are aware of it now just in case. I've heard of the super glue fix, doesn't sound like it would be too bad.


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

Ok I looked real close at her eye and the eyelid did not look rolled. The eyeball(white part) is bright red. Hopefully the terramycin will do the trick. How many times do I need to apply this to her eye? Washed my hands really well with antibacterial soap just in case its contagious.


----------



## deenak (Oct 10, 2007)

One of our wethers had the weepy eye last year. The vet said that it was eyelashes growing inside of the eye lid. She did a procedure on him to remove the lashes and he has been fine. We had a dog once that had the same condition and the vet did the same thing. We had to use antibiotic eye ointment for a week and it turned out just fine. Good Luck


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

crocee, do the warm compress in the am and apply the terramycin, do it again in the pm....it will likely take a week of this to help the healing, but be consistent.


----------



## goatkid (Jan 17, 2009)

Terramycin and LA200 are basically the same thing. I'd use the LA200 in a pinch, but if I have the Terramycin, I use that. It's easier on the goat. I use it twice a day after cleaning the eye.


----------



## tat2edlady (Jan 19, 2009)

Ok I am going to jump in here and say what was told to me.My goats had really crusty eye like sleepy eyes stuff I called the breeder to ask her what to do she told me to get listerine and a wash cloth and wipe the eyes 2 times a day for a week and it would go a way.I was not sure if I wanted to do this but I called my vet and he said that it would not hurt the goat's eyes as long as I did not pour it just got the wash cloth wet and wiped so I did that and the crust stopped in 3 days and goats did not cry or act like it hurt.

That was my 2 cents worth as I really am just learning about goats...

Minsy


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

That makes sense, Listerine is an antiseptic....and it would prevent bacteria/germs from spreading, though I know how awful that stuff burns my mouth and the taste is horrible  Wise of you to post that it's best to dampen a cloth and not pour it...as I do think that pouring it over the eye would be a bit uncomfortable.....maybe another thing to add to my goat med box....Thanks tat2edlady!


----------



## Firestone Creek Farm (Jul 11, 2008)

You could also try eyebright herb.  You make it into a tea. Strain the herb out and then make a warm compress for the eye of the tea. You can wash the eyes with it and everything, and it soothes the eye. If it were me, I'd use it in combination with the terramycin because of its soothing qualities.


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

If you can get some normal saline to flush out the eye that would help. 

The tea bags work, but I can never keep them on long enough. Or the goats try to eat them. lol

The terrimycin should help sooth the eye since it is in a ointment and take care of infection.


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

Her eye is fine now. Terramycin in the eye 2x/day seemed to do the trick. I didn't find any signs of it being rolled so if it was it only slightly. There wasn't anything in the crate to poke it on unless you count the other babies foot. They do poke each other with their feet. She seemed to itch right beside her eye as she would scratch it gingerly. The infection seems to have cleared up and her eye is normal now.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

That is great to hear crocee...those girls must be getting big! Hope to see updated pics of them...and names soon.


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

I will be getting new updated pictures as soon as it warms up a bit. We are expecting a lot of ICE tomorrow. It will be fun getting home and I may not make it back to work on Tuesday. Its really hard to get out of my valley driveway and up the hills I live in.


----------



## SherryBarrientes (Feb 1, 2014)

My kid turns a week Sunday and one of his eyes is completely white and weepy. The other is starting will this medicine help our kid new with the goats and don't even know what to do.


----------



## SherryBarrientes (Feb 1, 2014)

Help new kid will be a week this Sunday and one eye is milky white with red outline and other is getting weepy


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## SherryBarrientes (Feb 1, 2014)

I believe mamma is a mix Spanish and boer and here is new baby


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------

